# Craftsman 31cc 17in question



## Stonkey (Jun 1, 2006)

I know this must seem to be a pretty silly question after all the more difficult questions which have been asked here, but I must ask. I have a Craftsman 31cc 17in weed wacker which I need to refill the string on (the string that actually does the weed cutting). I cannot figure out how to open up the string holding part to put more sting in. It is the type that you must bump on the groud to make it put out more string. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stonkey (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry for the double post, but I thought the Model Number might be helpful.

MDL#: 316-798221


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The knob on the bottom unscrews. You may need to use a large pair of channel locks to grab a hold of it. Just hold the main/large part of the trim head in your hand and use the channel locks to unscrew the bump knob on the bottom.


----------



## Stonkey (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok, I will try that. I tried to unscrew the knob before, but it was not moving, and I was afraid of breaking it. I guess I will try again. Thanks!


----------

